# moving to Gran Canaria



## katy mc (Jan 22, 2010)

Well hello all, 

In Aug/sept i am moving to Las palmas with my work and i am needing help on where to stay, what the city is like etc.

I will be moving to the city by myself so hopefully i will be able to meet new people to help with the transition.

Are there meet up groups during the day/evening in local bars and cafes?

Can anyone help me???????

hear from you all soon

Katrinaxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Katy

All the best for your move to Las Palmas later this year. This is the seventh largest city in Spain, so there is plenty to do here. I think you are based in Madrid at the moment, so hopefully you speak Spanish. As the weather here remains the same for most of the year, many bars in Las Palmas have outside terraces that remain open till late with pleasant warm evenings that attract locals.

Depending on your interests, there is a British Club and a British Church - All Saints in Las Palmas, but there are few British social groups as such. Most ex-pats here have become part of the local Spanish social scene, rather than the many social groups found in the Spanish Costas.

To give you some info about Las Palmas and the rest of Gran Canary, you may want to check out the local website that has lots of useful information. It is called - thecanaryislander

Good luck with the move and am sure you will be welcomed in this friendly city.







katy mc said:


> Well hello all,
> 
> In Aug/sept i am moving to Las palmas with my work and i am needing help on where to stay, what the city is like etc.
> 
> ...


----------

